# Welchen Flachbildschirm



## Kawakima (28. September 2003)

Hallo
Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, da mein alter Peacock 17'' langsam den Geist aufgibt. Zu viele Störungen in letzter Zeit.

Als neuen Monitor möchte ich einen Flachbildschirm nehmen. Sollte auch 17'' sein. Ich habe mich mal etwas umgehört und umgesehen was es so an Preisen und Firmen gibt.

Ich möchte von euch jetzt wissen, welchen 17'' TFT Flachbildschirm ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Suche ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Wollte nicht unmengen an Geld ausgeben. Er sollte, wie immer , gut und nicht zu teuer sein.

Die Frage ist nur, welcher ist jetzt gut?

Ciao und noch einen schönen Sonntag!
Michael


----------



## Georg Melher (29. September 2003)

Da es bei den TFTs erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt, wäre es gut zu wissen, welcher Beschäftigung Du "meistens" am Rechner nachgehst.  

Grafik, Office, Spiele oder ähnliches und welchen Maximalpreis Du anstrebst.


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Also wenn du drauf spielen willst wird das nicht billig, weil die "preiswerten" TFTs zu langsam sind.
Ansonsten sind vom P/L Verhältniss Belinea und Yakumo ganz ok.
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## King Euro (29. September 2003)

ich kann dir auch den belinea am meisten empfelen(für programme und auch für spiele)
ich habe auch einen für ca 300€ gekauft und der macht sich echt richtig gut, also ich bin zufrieden.

BELINEA 101536 TFT 15,0" SPEAKER 504


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Er wollte doch nen 17"  oda?
Aber Belinea sind echt ok, die holen den sogar ab und du kriegst gleich nen neuen wenn der Defekt ist - innerhalb der Garantie


----------



## King Euro (30. September 2003)

naja, der kommt ja einem röhren 17"er gleich.
Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll, aber das ist eben so das ein Flachbildschirm immer 2" kleinber angegeben wird


----------



## Carndret (10. Oktober 2003)

Das liegt daran das bei TFTs die tatsächliche sichtbare Größe angegeben wird. Wenn du also einen 17" TFT kaufst, ist deine sichtbare Diagonale auch 43cm und nicht wie bei CRT Monitoren, bei denen die ganze Röhrengröße angegeben wird, die jedoch nicht voll nutzbar ist.

noch zum Thema etwas: Das mit den Spielen und den langsamen TFTs gibts heute fast nicht mehr. Ich habe bei schlechten TFTs auch nicht soo viel bemerkt. Die heutigen sind eigentlich alle ganz ok, wenn man natürlich nicht gerade zum Billigst-Produkt greift.
Ich habe einen EIZO L565 (z.Z. 650€), bin total zufrieden damit. In der PCPro ist er immer noch auf Platz 1, weil er den bisher größten Sichtwinkel aufweist. Ich kann sogar ganz von der Seite drauf schauen und sehe alle Farben noch original wie von vorn.


----------



## haldjo1 (10. Oktober 2003)

meine Empfehlung: Acer AL732   is ein Klasse Bildschirm


----------



## mab (11. Oktober 2003)

Schau mal: http://www.prad.de


----------



## kartoon (16. Oktober 2003)

wenn du zocken willst is schnell auf jeden fall wichtig ..

kann dir auch wärmstens den ACER AL732 empfehlen, hab ihn selber ... ein traum ... absolutes spitzendesign und qualität ... nur teuer ...


----------

